

The girl thing - mulquem
http://mulqueeny.wordpress.com/2012/04/01/the-girl-thing/

======
Znash
I wish gender wasn't an issue. Women have been a big part of the work force
for a long time and in the past few years it has become a necessity with the
declining economy as most families need dual incomes. The tech industry, being
the only market that is growing in our economy, is offering good conditions
and some of the highest salaries. It means that more and more men and women
will study programming and computer engineering. It means that gender roles
can be left in the past where they belong.

